# Gaming Monitor bis 200 € gesucht



## PureVanille (22. Februar 2018)

*Gaming Monitor bis 200 € gesucht*

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich möchte meinem Partner eine Freude machen und ihn mit einem Gaming Monitor überraschen.
Nachdem ich mich nun seit einer Woche doch Rezensionen und Test auf verschiedensten Seiten gekämpft habe, bin ich nun völlig verwirrt und brauche dringend Hilfen  


1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
Bis 200 Euro, leicht drüber ist auch ok.

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Einen ganz alten und kleinen... 

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
Er hat sich vor 4 Wochen diesen Computer gekauft: Lenovo Legion Y520T-25IKL ES Tower 90H70013GE Intel Core i5-7400, 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD, 1TB HDD, GeForce GTX 1060, Win10

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Er zockt online Battlegrounds, Ich eher Richtung MMORPG. 

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Es sollte ein 24 Zöller sein, mit schneller Reaktionszeit. Es muss möglich sein ein Headset anzuschließen. Eingebaute Lautsprecher wären eigentlich auch toll.

 Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im Voraus.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gaming Monitor bis 200 € gesucht*

Puhh für 200€ bleibt dir nur das hier..

AOC G2460PF Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nehmen würde ich aber eher den hier LG Electronics 24GM79G-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn 144Hz nicht wichtig sein sollte kann man auch sowas nehmen.

iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU-B3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  (falls ihm/euch FullHD nicht zu grob ist auf 27".

Oder mit WQHD AOC Q3279VWF Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beide hätten dann nur 75Hz dafür VA statt TN..

Mit IPS LG Electronics 27MP59G-P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PureVanille (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gaming Monitor bis 200 € gesucht*

Danke für deine Antwort 
Also wäre der LG 24MP59G auch eine gute Alternative?
Es sollte ja auf jeden Fall ein 24'' Monitor werden.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gaming Monitor bis 200 € gesucht*

Ja wenns bei 24 bleiben soll.

Bei 200€ kann man leider nicht alles haben.

Ich sag mal so mit VA/IPS@75Hz hättest die bessere BQ(Farben,SW,Blickwinkel) aber auf kosten von Schnelligkeit.

Mit TN@144Hz hätteste dafür wirklich was schnelles aber dafür leidet die Bildquallität.

Alles zusammen geht erst ab weitaus mehr Asche los.

Müsst euch halt entscheiden.

Je nachdem was er jetzt für ein Monitor hat wird er wohl so oder so eine verbesserung haben egal was de nimmst.


----------



## PureVanille (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gaming Monitor bis 200 € gesucht*

Was ist denn wichtiger ? 144 Hz oder IPS?

LENOVO L24q-10 23.8 Zoll QHD Monitor (1x DisplayPort 1.2, 1x HDMI 1.4, 1x Audio Ausgang Kanäle, 4 ms Reaktionszeit)

ASUS VS248HR 24 Zoll Full-HD Monitor (1x DVI-D, 1x HDMI, 1x VGA Kanäle, 1 ms Reaktionszeit) 
Asus hat ja sehr viele ähnliche Modelle in meiner Preisklasse.. 

Samsung C24F396FHU - 60 cm (24 Zoll), LED, Curved Monitor, VA-Panel, AMD FreeSync, HDMI
Ich weiß aber nicht so recht wegen dem Curved..

Acer GF246bmipx - 61 cm (24 Zoll), LED, AMD FreeSync, 1 ms, Lautsprecher, HDMI

Oder einer von diesen ?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gaming Monitor bis 200 € gesucht*

Also TN würde ich nur noch in kombi mit 144Hz nehmen bei dem budget.

Wenns bei 60Hz bleibt dann eher VA oder IPS.

Was wichtiger ist ja gute Frage 144Hz gibt generell das geschmeidigere/flüssigere Spielerlebniss.

VA/IPS@60Hz das schönere *Bild*.

Curved ja bei 24" eher nicht so lohnend.


----------



## Dronos (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor bis 200 € gesucht*

Würde gerne das Thema wieder updaten! Sind ja nun fast 12 Monate um. Welchen Monitor bis 200e mit 144hz (notfalls 230 Euro .. Schmerzgrenze) würdet ihr zum Zocken von schnellen Spielen empfehlen (CS:GO / Fortnite).

IP muss es nicht sein, in der Preisklasse wohl auch nicht drin. Überlege einen von AOC zu holen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor bis 200 € gesucht*

LG Electronics 24GM79G-B ab €' '228,62 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Den habe ich. Echt ein Top Monitor!


----------



## Anthonyi (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor bis 200 € gesucht*

Der hat aber ein TN Panel, bei AOC gibt es für den Preis schon ein VA mit 1ms, 144hz usw.

Habe selber eine Woche recherchiert und es führt bei 200euro (war auch mein Budget) kaum ein Monitor am AOC C24G1 vorbei (ist der neueste AOC übrigens).

Außerdem ist er nvdia freesync kompatibel (kann ich aber noch nicht bestätigen, da ich noch keine Graka gekauft habe).


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor bis 200 € gesucht*

Die 1ms erreichst du aber nur mit der blur reduction.


----------



## Dronos (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor bis 200 € gesucht*

Mhh, hab auch gestern abend noch rumgeschaut.
@Anthonyi was hälst du von dem hier aus dem Beitrag:
Gaming Monitor unter 200 Euro
Sprich der AOC G2460PF für ca. 210 Euro aktuell. Ich glaub der macht sogar mehr Sinn und wird ebenfalls auf paar Seiten erwähnt. Hat zwar nur 75 Herz
@headcrash Für was nutzt du den Monitor hauptsächlich? Zocken? Ich würde gerne auch etwas mit Videobearbeitung (Fotoshop) etwas machen wollen. Wäre er dafür auch geeignet?
Der erwähnte  AOC C24G1 ist curved ... macht bei 24 Zoll sehr wenig Sinn aus meiner Sicht. Aber für den Preis auch irgendwie nicht verkehrt. Grrr. Diese Entscheidung


----------

